# Summer heat affect IBS-D?



## J Schuck (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi all - longtime reader of th IBS Group blogs and forums. I've mentioned this very helpful site to many. Thank you to all for relating your stories.My question = I live in the NY area - which has had a heat wave of epic proportions here the last couple of days. I don't work outside, but have been outside for various family events, etc. Since I was a kid, really hot summer weather, has always given me major bouts of stomach cramps and a case of IBS-D to flare up. It takes the life out of me and affects my job (as it did today) and just basic day to day activities. Does anyone else have this issue? I try to stay hydrated, but I know my Mom and my brother both get this when its hot and humid out. Its been almost a 100 degrees here and its just killing me. (I do have AC inside, but hey, you can't just sit cool all day. someone's gotta pay some bills!)







Just wondering. Thanks all.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes - heat makes me feel terrible too - a simple fix I've found is to drink room temperature drinks. I know it is soo hot and ice cold drinks taste best, but they definitely trigger D as they "shock" your system. Try room temp and see if it helps!


----------



## 22974 (Jan 20, 2007)

megflyin said:


> Yes - heat makes me feel terrible too - a simple fix I've found is to drink room temperature drinks. I know it is soo hot and ice cold drinks taste best, but they definitely trigger D as they "shock" your system. Try room temp and see if it helps!


I agree with sticking with room temp drinks. I have read that ice cold drinks and hot drinks trigger IBS-D. This humid weather can make even healthy people feel miserable. My IBS-D is worse with the hot weather. Calcium seems to work well if you follow Linda's routine, and I always keep immodium handy just in case I need it at work. Stay cool!


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

megflyin said:


> Yes - heat makes me feel terrible too - a simple fix I've found is to drink room temperature drinks. I know it is soo hot and ice cold drinks taste best, but they definitely trigger D as they "shock" your system. Try room temp and see if it helps!


I absolutely LOVE ice cold water. The colder the better.







But I'd be willing to see if it helps to drink room temperature water.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I actually do better when its hot and I am sweating a lot. I think it helps dry me up.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

The humidity KILLS my stomach. I am definitely worse when it's humid out. We're having the same weather here - huge humidex ratings for the week now. It's supposed to break tomorrow, so that should help.


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

I live in Oklahoma, so we've got a bunch of temperature and weather changes all the time. Just a few months ago it was in the 80s one day, and the next it dropped down below freezing. Talk about crazy!







In any case, heat is something that can bring me to my knees. I've always been sensitive to warm weather, despite being a southerner born and bred, I only feel comfortable in weather around the 60s. When its hot and humid outside I get *extremely* sick to my stomach, stressed out, weak, and all around irritable; which all brings about my IBS symptoms. Far from fun.Meg, thanks for the helpful advice on drinking room temperature beverages when out in the heat. I think I will give that a shot, not to mention add some of my own experiences with drinking to keep yourself hydrated. Water is by far the best, and I've found that if you need something with flavor in it; mineral drinks like Propel (the one I drink) are very helpful. Not to mention, Propel doesn't taste like #### at room temperature. They've got one specific Propel that is filled with calcium and other minerals, which kept my belly feeling alright. Whatever you do, stay away from sodas and energy drinks! Those will not only help dehydrate you, but they'll also upset your stomach if they are warm; particularly with gas.Hope this helps!


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I also suffer if it is hot and humid. Seems like any and every slight deviation from the norm is a trigger. I hate IBS.


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

My IBS is so bad in the warm months that I mistake it for the stomach virus or food poisoning. It's horrifying. I get in panic mode and I go outside to walk it off (my symptoms are mainly nausea and indigestion, or a concoction of the two). The humidity, most especially, make the symptoms feel so bad. As the saying goes "it's not the heat but the humidity". The saying even applies for this case.


----------



## shadytree (Oct 6, 2017)

Patient said:


> When its hot and humid outside I get *extremely* sick to my stomach, stressed out, weak, and all around irritable;


 The same thing happens to me sometimes. Last time it happened,I started vomiting and had to go to the Dr.


----------

